# LGB Limited Edition set



## topkick (Aug 20, 2012)

I just received an LGB set that I want to sell and I'm hoping you folks (with all your expertise) can tell me what a fair price would be. My knowledge is limited to HO.
It's an LGB Christmas set in a fitted red suitcase. Both the suitcase and the box inside are marked with LGB plates and S/N 00087. The set is red in color and not the blue one I've been able to find online. It is a made in Germany set and everything is new and never been unboxed.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The set number and pictures would be a big help in determining what you have.


----------



## topkick (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm sorry but I didn't have access to a camera this morning.

http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p603/canevari1/IMGP0433.jpg
http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p603/canevari1/IMGP0432.jpg
http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p603/canevari1/IMGP0431.jpg
http://i1158.photobucket.com/albums/p603/canevari1/IMGP0435.jpg

I hope this helps


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a completed eBay listing for one that's not in the fancy pink suitcase: LBG 72555. It sold for $275.

Here's a new one that was selling for $495, no longer available: http://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/72555.html

Another eBay listing for one of these sets: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16068169328...sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=160681693286&_rdc=1

Two of them are the red set, the other is the blue set. I hope that helps you out.


----------

